# Is ia64 the same as amd64?



## JoshuaBranson (Jul 24, 2011)

What's the difference between the FreeBSD ia64 and amd64 ISO files? I know my computer is a 64bit, but which platform is right for my computer: ia64 or amd64?? P.S. I've got a MacBook 7,1 if that helps.


----------



## JoshuaBranson (Jul 24, 2011)

Nevermind I just figure it out. ia64 is for Itanium processors, which I don't have.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 24, 2011)

yup you got it!

Though it seems confusing AMD64 is for 64-bit AMD Processors and Intel Processors with intel EMT64.

FreeBSD keeps the original name of the tech. Intel renamed it for obvious reasons.


----------



## sub_mesa (Jul 27, 2011)

I believe it has to do with the principle of "credit where credit is due". Intel designed the x86 instruction set, so i386 bares the 'i' from Intel. With AMD having designed the 64-bit extension to this instructionset and having it called AMD64; it's only consistent to call platforms on this architecture with that name.

The alternative would be to not give any credit and use neutral x86-64 identifiers, but then i386 should be renamed to x86 or x86-32 as well. Though perhaps confusing to some, I do believe the amd64/i386 names that FreeBSD use are preferable to the alternative just given.


----------

